# Can YOU tell which one is the APBT?



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Can you tell which one(s) is/are the APBT?
I though this was interesting :roll::roll:
Answer coming later on


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol I got it right the first time as well =)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol ive played before, i've always gotten this one correct


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

16 is my guess but don't tell the answer right away wait till you have a bunch of guesses!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Will the real APBT please stand up?


I also say 16...or 21..


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

gotta go with 16...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm going with 16


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

24 the gator mouth lol jk


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Dang it!! I took this test a long time ago and got it on the second try and now I cant remember which one it is... Dang memory lol

I vote 16


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I vote 2.......


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Your all WRONG! 
Its 11


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

*Answer!*

Enough guesses!!! Here's all the breeds and the answer
YES THE APBT IS number 16!
Didn't even know some of these dogs existed.

1. Boxer
2. Dogue De Bordeau
3. Alapaha Blue Bulldog
4. Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
5. Vizsla
6. Rhodesian Ridge
7. Dogo Argentino
8. Labrador Retriever
9. Bull Mastiff
10. Jack Russ.
11. Fila Brasileiro 
12. Rottie
13. Presa
14. Am. Bulldog
15. Cane Corso
*16. APBT*
17. Patterdale Terrier
18. Olde English Bulldogge
19. Catahoula
20. Bull Terri
21. Black mouth cur <- wtf?
22. Alano Espanol
23. Boerboel
24. Ca De Bou
25. Thai Ridgeback


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I knew what most of them were right off the bat.  I have owned AmBulldogs and have been around Dogos, alpha blue bloods, Mastifs you name it  Black mouth Curs are way cool a friend of my mom has one named Leroy and hes such a sweet guy. He's as dumb as a box of rock but is very loving and has a good heart


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LOL I knew what most of them were right off the bat.  I have owned AmBulldogs and have been around Dogos, alpha blue bloods, Mastifs you name it  Black mouth Curs are way cool a friend of my mom has one named Leroy and hes such a sweet guy. He's as dumb as a box of rock but is very loving and has a good heart


Haha the only ones I didnt know were 3, 11, 21, 22, 24
I think Dogos are relle cute


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww man Alapaha Blue bloods are awesome. We almost got one the year before we got Dosia  We went out the the hemp fest and one of the girls running the booth had one. He was so so cute  Great dogs maybe I'll have a chance to own one later on


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

We took this test at the Pit Bull training and seminar event i took Bruno tnly myself and 1 other guy got it right.
Sad really~


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

i have seen this before its 16 but just goes to show how many breeds look like a pitbull


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

It figures that I would recognize the Rhodesian and Thai Ridgebacks right off! LOL I really stunk at picking out the APBT and would have guessed 3,7 and 16.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice. I had 2 possibles and 16 was one of them.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you tell me if this is APBT?


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Number 17 is the grandfather of two of my Patterdale Terriers.
Schwab's (Nuttall's) Digger R.I.P..


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I guessed 16 straight away.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, it;s definitely #8

XD


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Hagen said:


> Number 17 is the grandfather of two of my Patterdale Terriers.
> Schwab's (Nuttall's) Digger R.I.P..


Here is his Pedigree: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [126110] :: SCHWAB'S DIGGER


----------

